# Harlan, KY- Jazz, female, 8-9mo



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Listed as mix, but looks like a PB LH to me: 

Jazz is actually her name given to her by her prev. owner. She was surrendered to us when the lady who had her just got fed up with her. Apparently Jazz's prev owner had a hard time keeping her tied up. Of course, what dog likes to live tied up! Jazz is around 7-8 months old. I have her shot record and rabies record for this year from the local vet so she is up to date with everything. I wanna think she is around 40 pounds but she still has some growing to do. She is playful and loves her toys. She likes to jump around and play ball. Jazz does have a hard time around new people but once they get to know her she is a joy to be around.

If you are interested in this pet, please contact <a target="_blank" href="mailto:[email protected]>Harlan Rescue Coordinator 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11372917


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Totally short notice but we've got a transport running from Harlan up to Chicago, then to Wisconsin and finally Minneapolis if anyone is interested in this dog.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

up you go...


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

still listed


----------

